# essential depot



## Sweetlily321 (Feb 24, 2013)

Essential Depot We  are having a 50% off sale on our Essential Oils this week, with this  additional 20% OFF PROMOTION CODE that you enter as you checkout; you  will see a total of 60% discount on each product on your final checkout  screen before you confirm your order. These  are fresh 100 % pure organic essential oils. Do not be concerned by the  low price. Essential Depot believes in delivering the best possible  quality products and lowest price we can afford to our customers, with  100% satisfaction. Please share this offer with your friends, Thank You.

this is from the Facebook page

and the code is CRAZYWEEK

thought ill pass it on


----------

